# You know you are an EMT/Paramedic when...



## Martyn (Jun 26, 2011)

...I was in my local Walmart the other day and standing at the checkout behind me was a young (early 20's) girl. Now, this is the thing, this girl was REALLY pretty. Tall, with legs all the way up to her armpits. She was wearing shorts and on her right leg was one of those splint/brace/sports injury type things. It went from her ankle all the way to her hip. Now this is the thing...what was my first thought? I wouldn't have minded palpating HER leg when she injured it  :wacko:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 26, 2011)

Martyn said:


> ...I was in my local Walmart the other day and standing at the checkout behind me was a young (early 20's) girl. Now, this is the thing, this girl was REALLY pretty. Tall, with legs all the way up to her armpits. She was wearing shorts and on her right leg was one of those splint/brace/sports injury type things. It went from her ankle all the way to her hip. Now this is the thing...what was my first thought? I wouldn't have minded palpating HER leg when she injured it  :wacko:



Cool story bro


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 26, 2011)

You know when you're an EMT/Paramedic, when you secretly wish you had a siren/light bar on your private car to clear traffic.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 26, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> You know when you're an EMT/Paramedic, when you secretly wish you had a siren/light bar on your private car to clear traffic.



Your probably not an emt/pm If you want this, because emt/pm know that's not really what happens with  lights and sirens...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> You know when you're an EMT/Paramedic, when you secretly wish you had a siren/light bar on your private car to clear traffic.


Who needs lights and sirens?  A turrent mounted M-2 works so much better.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 26, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who needs lights and sirens?  A turrent mounted M-2 works so much better.



Or the deck gun...

Ps I like where this thread is going


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

You know your an medic when you see a good looking girl and all you can think is how great her veins are.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 26, 2011)

you know you are in healthcare when you can unwrap and eat a sandwhich with your "clean" hand


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 26, 2011)

You know that unconscious patients, are cooperative patients


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 26, 2011)

You wipe your feet on the welcome mat when _*leaving*_ a patients house


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Your probably not an emt/pm If you want this, because emt/pm know that's not really what happens with  lights and sirens...


+1

When you watch anything medical on TV and pick apart why it's wrong.





...my family kinda hates me for that one.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 27, 2011)

when your family won't watch TV with you because you say everything that is wrong with shows


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You know your an medic when you see a good looking girl and all you can think is how great her veins are.



Done that. I saw a very nice looking guy at the store the other day, and my first thought was wow I wish everyone had veins like that. 



Lifeguards For Life said:


> You wipe your feet on the welcome mat when _*leaving*_ a patients house



Yup...patients houses and some nursing homes.



sirengirl said:


> +1
> 
> When you watch anything medical on TV and pick apart why it's wrong.



Lol my fiance hates when I do that.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> when your family won't watch TV with you because you say everything that is wrong with shows



My family hates it when I do that.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 27, 2011)

You don't know how to use any of the machines in the ER/ patients room, but can figure out where the mute button is


----------



## firetender (Jun 28, 2011)

...when your kid (step-kid in my case) comes up to you freaking out over a cut on her finger and you say, "Don't bother me with anything less than an amputation."


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 28, 2011)

firetender said:


> ...when your kid (step-kid in my case) comes up to you freaking out over a cut on her finger and you say, "Don't bother me with anything less than an amputation."



when your best friend tells you that your 13 month old godson ran into a table and has a hematoma and you laugh it off.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 29, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> when your family won't watch TV with you because you say everything that is wrong with shows



i was watching hawthorne the other day and and started crabbing about it to one of my friends..and they're like "its just a showww...relaxx!"


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

Pneumothorax said:


> i was watching hawthorne the other day and and started crabbing about it to one of my friends..and they're like "its just a showww...relaxx!"



I don't do this, nor have i ever heard anyone else, even when at the firestation


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Or the deck gun...
> 
> Ps I like where this thread is going



I like the deck gun idea better than lights/siren.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

You look at a 298lb person and go "That's not big!"


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 29, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> +1
> 
> When you watch anything medical on TV and pick apart why it's wrong.
> 
> ...



My wife hates watching any kind of medical drama shows.  My fav. is when the paitent has gone completly flatline on the EKG monitor, and then they grab the Defib. paddles.  :wacko:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 30, 2011)

SFox3325 said:


> My wife hates watching any kind of medical drama shows.  My fav. is when the paitent has gone completly flatline on the EKG monitor, and then they grab the Defib. paddles.  :wacko:



Real life medics do that too.........


----------



## hoss42141 (Jun 30, 2011)

You walk into Wal Mart and see an obese or morbidly obese person and the first thing you say to yourself is, "God, my back."


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> You walk into Wal Mart and see an obese or morbidly obese person and the first thing you say to yourself is, "God, my back."



Or.... Please dont fall down lol


----------



## medicdan (Jun 30, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> You walk into Wal Mart and see an obese or morbidly obese person and the first thing you say to yourself is, "God, my back."



Or... "Didn't I just take you into the ED?"


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol I've never seen that before! I've seen certain patients wearing paper scrubs after being released, but never this


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2011)

You see someplace with a lot of steps and think "damn, that'd suck to carry someone down." same with tight corners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2011)

When you make sure you buy a house that is easy to get a gurney in and out of.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2011)

When you answer your phone at home with your unit number and say "responding".


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> When you answer your phone at home with your unit number and say "responding".



Did this recently...I got off of a busy shift as the shift supervisor and answered my personal phone a few times with "---- Ambulance Service, How can I help you?"...My mother hung up on me and my wife laughed. That same morning I tried to put in my fuel card PIN when putting gas in my POV and tried to go "At Post" on the imaginary MDT when I pulled in my driveway.


----------



## Forrest (Jul 4, 2011)

When you accidentally write "EMT-B", "EMT-P" after signing your name on ANYTHING.

Did that the other day when endorsing a check and when signing the receipt at the chinese restaurant...odd looks needless to say.


----------



## kbrodie694 (Jul 4, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> You walk into Wal Mart and see an obese or morbidly obese person and the first thing you say to yourself is, "God, my back."



Or you think, thank God this isn't my area and I'm not on call if anything does happen!


----------



## kbrodie694 (Jul 4, 2011)

You have been on a call and had to ask multiple fire, police, and bystanders where is the patient and couldn't get a good answer from anyone but they all had to be there for the fender bender!


----------



## exodus (Jul 4, 2011)

kbrodie694 said:


> You have been on a call and had to ask multiple fire, police, and bystanders where is the patient and couldn't get a good answer from anyone but they all had to be there for the fender bender!



That's when you yell, "Who's driving this Red Lexus?" Then ask if anyone else was in the car with them, and so on. lol.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 5, 2011)

Coming home after a   l  o  n  g  24 hour shift;  pulled into driveway, got out to walk into my house and there is a deputies car sitting in driveway behind me:  first thought was how did I not hit him pulling in.

   When I went and talked to him, he said he followed me home to see who I was because at the 6 stoplights he followed me through I stopped at each checked both ways  and then ran them.    OOPS.
   He thought it was funny,  it helped that he was on 9 of the 11 runs we had on the 12 hours of his shift over night.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 5, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> Coming home after a   l  o  n  g  24 hour shift;  pulled into driveway, got out to walk into my house and there is a deputies car sitting in driveway behind me:  first thought was how did I not hit him pulling in.
> 
> When I went and talked to him, he said he followed me home to see who I was because at the 6 stoplights he followed me through I stopped at each checked both ways  and then ran them.    OOPS.
> He thought it was funny,  it helped that he was on 9 of the 11 runs we had on the 12 hours of his shift over night.



sorry to be a jerk but I love this so much. Kinda wish there was cop-cam video of it... sigh.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 7, 2011)

When you get into your own car, reset the Odometer, then drive to the super market and call your wife on the phone and say your "at destination, 0.8 miles"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha. I reset the trip odometer on my truck this morning when I was leaving work! I noticed I did it and started laughing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. I reset the trip odometer on my truck this morning when I was leaving work! I noticed I did it and started laughing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.



Ive done that too lol


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Or.... Please dont fall down lol



Hahah yes!


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 19, 2011)

- when you're the only one that can't openly discuss how your day at work went while at the dinner table. 

- when you can have a conversation about brain matter being splattered on a windshield of a MVC while eating spaghetti...and never think anything about it. 

- when you're sitting in a restaurant eating, and hear someone else's pager/WT go off...and you automatically think to yourself "can I get this to-go, please" 

- if you plan your days off on the nights that the moon is full. Lol.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 20, 2011)

When you are off duty on a date and order your food in To-Go boxes; just in case.


----------



## daine.scott (Jul 25, 2011)

You know you are EMT/Paramedic when on road you see some crazy driver driving his car and you start following before you get a call to get him to the hospital.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2011)

I did this a couple times yesterday. Got in my car. Turned the key half way. Waited for the lights to go off. Then started it the rest of the way. 

Stupid Diesels lol


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 25, 2011)

*You know you are an EMT/Paramedic when*...even in the middle of the night, the scanner volume is down a bit, but you wake up as soon as your station is named (even before the tones are toned out)....

A couple of times, as soon as I hear SQUAD ## from the scanner, I'm rolling out of bed.  (small house, scanner on front porch, bedroom twenty feet away).


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

...You can reset your Circadian rhythm by watching your favorite shows on Netflix until it's time to go to bed.

...You get in your POV and ask your buddy to back you out of a parking spot

... You get in your POV and reach up to turn your code lights on before backing out of a parking spot

... Your 2 year old nephew runs full throttle into a support pillar - when he gives you that "should I cry?" look, you laugh it off and he starts giggling, despite the hematoma on his forehead. 

... Netflix is your most visited website, followed closely by YouTube, Hulu, and Facebook. 

... Someone asks you to pass them a "bag" and you start looking for a BVM.


----------



## comppro (Aug 6, 2011)

emtchick171 said:


> - when you're sitting in a restaurant eating, and hear someone else's pager/WT go off...and you automatically think to yourself "can I get this to-go, please"



The restaurant I usually eat at has gotten used to me just up and leaving before the food arrives and they will keep it warm until i get back


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. I reset the trip odometer on my truck this morning when I was leaving work! I noticed I did it and started laughing.



Done this multiple times, makes it really difficult when I'm trying to figure the gas mileage for my car.




Anjel1030 said:


> I did this a couple times yesterday. Got in my car. Turned the key half way. Waited for the lights to go off. Then started it the rest of the way.
> 
> Stupid Diesels lol



I know the feeling.


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 8, 2011)

When you can switch from Day shift to Night shift in one day


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2011)

When, every single time you meet someone new, you start looking at possible venous access sites.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> When, every single time you meet someone new, you start looking at possible venous access sites.



Worse, when you compliment them on their veins.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Worse, when you compliment them on their veins.



"My what nice veins you have"

Not a good pickup line :rofl: Hard to admit but I have definitely complimented people on their veins ha


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> "My what nice veins you have"
> 
> Not a good pickup line :rofl: Hard to admit but I have definitely complimented people on their veins ha



My friend just showed me a picture of his hands and arms all tore up from yard work. Meanwhile I'm just staring at the veins in his AC wishing I had a catheter on me, and say to him, "Your median cubital is _gorgeous_..." :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not a good pickup line :rofl: Hard to admit but I have definitely complimented people on their veins ha



Actually, it's a PERFECT pickup line because you'll get one of 2 girls responding favorably:


Someone in the medical field.

A heroin addict.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Actually, it's a PERFECT pickup line because you'll get one of 2 girls responding favorably:
> 
> 
> Someone in the medical field.
> ...



Yeah, but you wouldn't want a favorable response from one of them... Girls in the medical field are trouble


----------



## bmedicp (Aug 15, 2011)

You know you are a paramedic when................................................someone asks you to go on a trip or an event with them and you can't answer them yes or no, until you find your work schedule book.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Worse, when you compliment them on their veins.



Lol I was standing around with a few friends of mine and I noticed one of my friends has horrible veins, and someone caught me staring at her arm trying to spot a good one and was like WTH? I ended up with 3 other people saying "What about my veins?"


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 15, 2011)

bmedicp said:


> You know you are a paramedic when................................................someone asks you to go on a trip or an event with them and you can't answer them yes or no, until you find your work schedule book.



Yep..."hold on let me check my schedule....ok now let me check my other job...ok, yeah I can do that"

Also when a coworker ask what your doing on Tuesday and you respond with "why?" instead of "nothing really".


----------



## bmedicp (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep..."hold on let me check my schedule....ok now let me check my other job...ok, yeah I can do that"
> 
> Also when a coworker ask what your doing on Tuesday and you respond with "why?" instead of "nothing really".



Hahahahahah. No doubt! Funny thing is, is that before most people get in ems, they are complaining about money or not enough work. When people get in ems, they complain about all the last minute phone calls about working or companies wanting them to work too much! I agree with the "why" in stead of "nothing really'


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep..."hold on let me check my schedule....ok now let me check my other job...ok, yeah I can do that"
> 
> Also when a coworker ask what your doing on Tuesday and you respond with "why?" instead of "nothing really".


 I totally feel that one..

Yea and at what point is -I just don't feel like working another day- going to be acceptable instead of coming up with another dental appt? I need to get over this whole not wanting to look like a slackarse thing.  Sheesh...


----------



## bmedicp (Aug 15, 2011)

You know you have worked on an ambulance for too many days in a row when.............................................someone wakes you up, because you didnt hear the 911 phone go off, and they tell you "wake up, you have a call". And you tell them "Tell that fool to call back, I'm asleep". And I actually did this, my crew chief didnt think it was very funny, but I dont remember saying that. lol


----------



## Blondee (Aug 26, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> Coming home after a   l  o  n  g  24 hour shift;  pulled into driveway, got out to walk into my house and there is a deputies car sitting in driveway behind me:  first thought was how did I not hit him pulling in.
> 
> When I went and talked to him, he said he followed me home to see who I was because at the 6 stoplights he followed me through I stopped at each checked both ways  and then ran them.    OOPS.
> He thought it was funny,  it helped that he was on 9 of the 11 runs we had on the 12 hours of his shift over night.


 oops!


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2011)

When you're working so much with one partner and you're the one usually driving that you get off shift and, deciding to go have breakfast, you jump behind the wheel and he gets in the passenger seat; except it's HIS car you're using!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2011)

When you're introduced to someone and the first thing you say is, "so why did you call 911 tonight?"


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

firetender said:


> When you're working so much with one partner and you're the one usually driving that you get off shift and, deciding to go have breakfast, you jump behind the wheel and he gets in the passenger seat; except it's HIS car you're using!



Another way you know youre working too much is when you start cycling with a female partner.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Aug 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Another way you know youre working too much is when you start cycling with a female partner.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Can't say I have ever had that problem.

However, you know you've been working too much when you get off shift and, instead of going home, crawl into the back of your POV for a nap because you just know your phone is going to ring (i.e.-the next shift is a full moon, holiday, etc, etc. and you are PRN).


----------



## 04_edge (Sep 20, 2011)

1.  Things the general public would find disgusting makes you hungry.
2.  Your favorite time of the day revolves around when exxon or 7/11 begins selling coffee again.
3.  Caffiene and sleep take presidence over food.
4.  You can't remember what a "normal" job and working an 8 hour shift is like.
5.  You now find it easier to talk to your co-workers about stuff then you do friends youve had for 10 years.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

04_edge said:


> 1.  Things the general public would find disgusting makes you hungry.
> 2.  Your favorite time of the day revolves around when exxon or 7/11 begins selling coffee again.
> 3.  Caffiene and sleep take presidence over food.
> 4.  You can't remember what a "normal" job and working an 8 hour shift is like.
> 5.  You now find it easier to talk to your co-workers about stuff then you do friends youve had for 10 years.



Definitely number 5


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 22, 2011)

When you are asleep in the back of the truck; and the shift changes; your out going partner tells your incoming partner where you are.   
  You wake up and go to the bathroom and when you come back out you watch your truck and partner drive away to go post.

  When you go tell dispatch to bring your truck back because they forgot something; and they look at you and ask why.

Happened while I worked 3 weeks straight.  24hr a day


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

When getting a job in California is almost as fantastic as winning the lottery.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 27, 2011)

1. You have the bladder capacity of five people.
2. You have ever restrained someone and it wasn't a sexual experience.
3. You believe that 50% of people are a waste of good air.
4. Your idea of a good time is a shooting or a car crash/rollover.
5. You believe in the aerial spraying of Prozac and birth control pills.
6. You believe the government should require a permit to reproduce.
7. You refer to your favorite restaurant by the intersection it's located at.
8. You have ever wanted to hold a seminar entitled: "Suicide....getting it right the first time.
9. You think caffeine should be available in IV form.
10. People flag you down on the street for directions to the strangest places....and you know where they are located.
11. You can discuss where you are going to eat with your partner while standing over a dead body.
12. You have ever assessed the level of orientation of a patient and didn't know the correct answer.
13. A weeks worth of laundry consists of five of the same pair of pants and five of the same shirts, five pairs of underwear and five pairs of socks.
14. You've ever referred to Tuesday as "my weekend", or "this is my Friday."
15. Discussing dismemberment over a meal seems perfectly normal to you.
16. You find humor in other people's stupidity.
17. You have ever avoided an unhealthy looking COPD'er in public for fear that he might drop dead in front of you, causing you to have to do CPR on your day off.
18. You have your weekends planned for a year.
19. You ever look at complete strangers and your first thought is "nice veins".
20. You believe unspeakable evil will befall you if anyone says, "Boy, it sure is QUIET tonight."


----------



## slb862 (Sep 29, 2011)

you are driving down the road and you look into the vehicle next to you, and you say to yourself: Please don't crash, I don't want to have to extricate that 500lb dude.

Or telling a diabetic (low blood sugar) pt. that if I get called to this address again, during my shift, you will be going to the hospital and finding out he died during the night.


----------



## imadriver (Sep 29, 2011)

Last night I noticed I used the restroom with one hand so I could keep my "radio hand" free...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 29, 2011)

.... Sit down, you wont need any hands. Or hover!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 29, 2011)

imadriver said:


> Last night I noticed I used the restroom with one hand so I could keep my "radio hand" free...



Wow...


----------



## imadriver (Sep 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wow...



The regret on posting that is just now sinking in a bit... hmm... well then...


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 29, 2011)

Every time you hear a siren, you pray that your pager/radio doesn't go off.


----------



## Darksky (Oct 3, 2011)

*You wash your hands better before peeing than after.*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> 1. You have the bladder capacity of five people.



I disagree, I have the bladder capacity of a pregnant 12 year old.


----------



## Darksky (Oct 3, 2011)

You Dx a GI bleed from the elevator in a high rise


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2011)

Darksky said:


> You Dx a GI bleed from the elevator in a high rise



Yes!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

You know where all the clean gas station bathrooms are in your area.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman-EMT (Oct 3, 2011)

.....You feel more like a taxi driver than an EMT


----------



## Leafmealone (Oct 4, 2011)

..the scariest thing you can think of for a base haunted house is to place a pseudo review committee in your board room...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

When you ask for a pocket pulse ox for your birthday.

Yup thats what I want for my bday in a few weeks lol

Im sick of going into the ER and explaining im not capable of obtaining a spo2 reading.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> When you ask for a pocket pulse ox for your birthday.
> 
> Yup thats what I want for my bday in a few weeks lol
> 
> Im sick of going into the ER and explaining im not capable of obtaining a spo2 reading.



Really? I would never purchase and use my own biomedical equipment on the job. If the hospital REALLY needs an SpO2, they can get it themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Spo2 is kind of inaccurate and useless half the time anyway, especially the little cheapie finger units.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Really? I would never purchase and use my own biomedical equipment on the job. If the hospital REALLY needs an SpO2, they can get it themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



Its nice to have though. Especially because a lot of nursing homes send out and reject pts due to low spo2 readings.


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Spo2 is kind of inaccurate and useless half the time anyway, especially the little cheapie finger units.



Actually to be allowed to be sold they have to be accurate within a certain amount of percent. Crappy due to improper reading of waveform, maybe. But if you have a good waveform, you'll have a fairly accurate result.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 4, 2011)

Make sure that you are allowed to use it by your medical director for your level of certification also.

don't want to p**s off doc due to a b-day present


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> Make sure that you are allowed to use it by your medical director for your level of certification also.
> 
> don't want to p**s off doc due to a b-day present



We are. We used to have the on every truck until the basics kept loosing them.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 8, 2011)

exodus said:


> Actually to be allowed to be sold they have to be accurate within a certain amount of percent. Crappy due to improper reading of waveform, maybe. But if you have a good waveform, you'll have a fairly accurate result.



I explained this to a doctor when I was taking care of a cardiac patient off duty the other day. He wanted to know why I was waiting to give him the pulseox reading...


----------



## mediKate (Oct 12, 2011)

*you know you're in EMS when...*

someone asks you if you are a morning person or a night person and you just stare at them blankly


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

mediKate said:


> someone asks you if you are a morning person or a night person and you just stare at them blankly



I just tell them I'm an emt.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

mediKate said:


> someone asks you if you are a morning person or a night person and you just stare at them blankly



Night person, hands down. I hate mornings even though I'm up before 0730 every morning minus a rare few.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Night person, hands down. I hate mornings even though I'm up before 0730 every morning minus a rare few.



There's a 7:30 AM? Odd, never knew.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

When your friends ask you what time you have class/school/have to wake up and you respond with military time and they give you this look :unsure:


Caveat: my friends are idiots. I love them, but they are oblivious sometimes.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 12, 2011)

When your friends call you before they call 911


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> When your friends ask you what time you have class/school/have to wake up and you respond with military time and they give you this look :unsure:
> 
> 
> Caveat: my friends are idiots. I love them, but they are oblivious sometimes.



I do this all the time. Or when someone asks me what time it is. My watch is set in military time lol



Flightorbust said:


> When your friends call you before they call 911



And this. My family does that.


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

When you are off duty, see a very pregnant woman, and mentally beg her not to go into labor!

When you know which Convenience stores in your area give away free drinks or food, and all of the restaurants that give discounts!

If you can eat a burger and fries while drinking a coke, talking on the radio, changing the siren, and blowing the air horn while driving on the way to a call, which is only a few blocks away!  And then you find yourself inhaling all meals, even when off duty!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 16, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> There's a 7:30 AM? Odd, never knew.



What's AM you speak of... is it related to tat PM thing I hear my friends talk
 about from time to time?



Flightorbust said:


> When your friends call you before they call 911



Friend had ear pain and called me and was like what should I do?! I asked em if they where holding the phone up to the air that hurt and they told me yes... lol told em to hang up, call a doctor and make sure they put the phone on the other ear.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Friend had ear pain and called me and was like what should I do?! I asked em if they where holding the phone up to the air that hurt and they told me yes... lol told em to hang up, call a doctor and make sure they put the phone on the other ear.



My friend calls me on a Saturday night saying she couldn't breathe (even though she sounded perfectly fine over the phone.  cheery, even).  I walked up stairs (since she was right above me), and she had left the door open for me.  So I walk in, and its her and her friend on the floor staring at the ceiling laughing.  They got high and wanted me to turn off the light.

I made sure to turn the light back on on my way out.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 17, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> When your friends call you before they call 911


Happens to me all the time. Sucks to be an EMT in college where every has drunken accidents.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Happens to me all the time. Sucks to be an EMT in college where every has drunken accidents.





Flightorbust said:


> When your friends call you before they call 911



This is too funny!! This just happened to me tonight - She calls and says

"OMG my husdband just fell down our spiral staircase and it looks like bones are sticking out of his ankle...its gross...what should I do??"

UMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm let me see.......

hang up and call 911 h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 20, 2011)

People used to try to pull the same thing on me. They finally all have gotten the clue that I can't really help them over the phone and if I'm with them I can't help a lot seeing as 9 times outta 10 i'm intoxicated haha


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> People used to try to pull the same thing on me. They finally all have gotten the clue that I can't really help them over the phone and if I'm with them I can't help a lot seeing as 9 times outta 10 i'm intoxicated haha



I wish people would learn these things. It doesn't help that I am prominently visible to the entire student body at hockey games doing my thing (getting payed to watch hockey with a bag full of tape and steri-strips), so I get people who I've never met asking me to look at their ankles at 2am. Sorry, but not only can I not do anything right here at this party, I am also inebriated and trying to get as far from work as possible.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 20, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Happens to me all the time. Sucks to be an EMT in college where every has drunken accidents.



I try and turf it to the nursing students!


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 20, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> When you watch anything medical on TV and pick apart why it's wrong



I do that all the time. My roommates hate watching medical shows with me. :rofl:



NVRob said:


> "My what nice veins you have"



I have complimented complete strangers on their veins and then realized I said it out loud (one of those oh :censored: moments for sure), but they were cool about it after a short conversation on why I had the thought. 

There have been times when I'll be sitting around with a group of friends and just take one of their arms and start palpating and tracing their veins. They don't even ask anymore.


----------



## cowboybigz (May 23, 2012)

If you've ever named a pet comatose.


----------



## Imacho (May 23, 2012)

cowboybigz said:


> If you've ever named a pet comatose.



Haha. I had a partner that named his jack russel terrier, Epi.


----------



## cowboybigz (May 23, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Haha. I had a partner that named his jack russel terrier, Epi.



Ha Ha that's too funny. Have a fire fighter buddy with a pair of Dalmatians named Pike and Pole.


----------



## Imacho (May 23, 2012)

cowboybigz said:


> Ha Ha that's too funny. Have a fire fighter buddy with a pair of Dalmatians named Pike and Pole.



Haha that's awesome.


----------



## cowboybigz (May 23, 2012)

I always kinda wanted a pair of clyedales named Budweiser and Bud Light, but that's for another thread.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

When one of your goddaughter's favourite 'toys' is an old EpiPen training device her godfather gave her.


----------



## armywifeemt (Jun 4, 2012)

When you've found yourself drawing a line through every blank space. or crossing out empty spaces, on a form or comment card you are filling out outside of work. 

You've drawn a line through and initialled something you filled out inaccurately.. outside of work.  

When your friends and family frequently ask you questions they should be asking their doctors... and you frequently know the answers, but refuse to tell them on the basis that they should be asking their doctors. 

When a major factor in your decision to buy a particular vehicle is based on the fact that the back seat lays flat and you know that you may at some point need to utilize that functionality to take a nap. Making the decision based on the ability to carry more gear and/or extra uniforms etc applies as well. 

Someone is trying to make plans with you and asks when you'll be off work and you tell them, "I'll let you know when I know." 

If a dispatcher has ever left for the night, come back in the morning, noticed that you were STILL on, and taken enough pity on you to send you home "On time" on the back end of your 36 hour shift, even though they had runs pending. 

You've gone to shift your POV from the steering column, even though that isn't where your shifter is... 

You pull into the gas station to put gas in your POV and pulled in on the side you fill your truck from, even though you fill your POV from the opposite side.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2012)

When you reset your milage gauge in your truck when you get in. 

Grab for a microphone on the radio to tell dispatch something only to realize your in your POV. 

Called dispatch when you got home and gave them your milage.


----------



## firetender (Jun 8, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> When a major factor in your decision to buy a particular vehicle is based on the fact that the back seat lays flat and you know that you may at some point need to utilize that functionality...


 
to transport a patient/victim, just in case!


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 8, 2012)

You put on a button down shirt that isn't your uniform and you instinctively reach for your shoulders to straighten non-existant epaulets.


----------



## untico (Jun 11, 2012)

when you are watching the news or a movie with family/friends and they talk about someone having a seizure or full arrest..  they stop and look at you and ask, so?..  is it true?

answer  idk i wasnt there


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm gonna change this up and make it...know your a student when...

You wanna see just how accurate your textbook is so you push your HR to 180 on the elliptical to find that, yes your body will pull blood from your extremities to ease the stress on your heart when you step off and realize your feet are asleep from the ankles down.


----------



## martor (Jun 19, 2012)

When you wash the whole box because somebody sneezed on it. 
You put on two pairs of gloves because it is better.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I'm gonna change this up and make it...know your a student when...
> 
> You wanna see just how accurate your textbook is so you push your HR to 180 on the elliptical to find that, yes your body will pull blood from your extremities to ease the stress on your heart when you step off and realize your feet are asleep from the ankles down.



I would just take the textbooks word for it.

That just sounds dangerous.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 20, 2012)

"You wanna see just how accurate your textbook is so you push your HR to 180 on the elliptical to find that, yes your body will pull blood from your extremities to ease the stress on your heart when you step off and realize your feet are asleep from the ankles down."

'I would just take the textbooks word for it.

That just sounds dangerous. '


that sounds like a do it yourself stress test.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> "You wanna see just how accurate your textbook is so you push your HR to 180 on the elliptical to find that, yes your body will pull blood from your extremities to ease the stress on your heart when you step off and realize your feet are asleep from the ankles down."
> 
> 'I would just take the textbooks word for it.
> 
> ...



That sounds like you had your shoes tied to tightly.


----------



## Streetmedic7 (Jun 25, 2012)

When your wife burns dinner upstairs, & the smell gets you looking for a occupied structure fire.


----------



## armywifeemt (Jun 27, 2012)

When you can fairly accurately (90% or better) identify a diabetic before asking them, seeing their medical records, etc...


----------



## OIFXGunner (Jun 27, 2012)

When you are holding your girlfriend's hand and you catch yourself running your fingers over her veins and you can't help yourself and have to palpate them...


----------



## Imacho (Jun 27, 2012)

OIFXGunner said:


> When you are holding your girlfriend's hand and you catch yourself running your fingers over her veins and you can't help yourself and have to palpate them...



Haha ya. I do that about 5x daily. Mainly because she is terrified of needles and I'm waiting for her to allow me to start a 22 ga.


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 29, 2012)

When a few moments before everyone else sees lights and or hears sirens...you know its coming.


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 29, 2012)

When you look at an aed in the mall and mark where it is in your mind


----------



## OIFXGunner (Jun 29, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> When you look at an aed in the mall and mark where it is in your mind



More like when you look at the AED in the mall and move quickly in the other direction.

Anyone else ever ran the monitor in automatic mode during a code and thought to yourself "No kidding!" when it starts squawking "Perform CPR!" ?


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 29, 2012)

OIFXGunner said:


> When you are holding your girlfriend's hand and you catch yourself running your fingers over her veins and you can't help yourself and have to palpate them...



My ex had a massive forehead vain that would pop out when she was yelling at me. 

Being a smartass, I once reached out to palpate it and got smacked. 

In my defense it was a crazy looking vain. Could have fit a 16ga in it easily.


----------



## OIFXGunner (Jun 30, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> My ex had a massive forehead vain that would pop out when she was yelling at me.
> 
> Being a smartass, I once reached out to palpate it and got smacked.
> 
> In my defense it was a crazy looking vain. Could have fit a 16ga in it easily.



Hahaha it's times like these that I wish this site had a "like" button


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I once checked a girls pulse at her carotid artery while we were spooning. It was like two inches from my face and I couldnt resist. Never heard from here again. Can't imagine why


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I once checked a girls pulse at her carotid artery while we were spooning. It was like two inches from my face and I couldnt resist. Never heard from here again. Can't imagine why



Why not the femoural?


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 30, 2012)

When you discover the leftover piece of plywood in the backyard makes an excellent backboard to make your husband lay on while you practice your practical skills for class next week.


----------



## Joe (Jun 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I once checked a girls pulse at her carotid artery while we were spooning. It was like two inches from my face and I couldnt resist. Never heard from here again. Can't imagine why



I had a girl do this.. she then asked me why my rate was about 70. Thought i wasn't enjoying myself. Haha. I guess i just had good self control


----------



## OzAmbo (Jul 2, 2012)

Martyn said:


> ...I was in my local Walmart the other day and standing at the checkout behind me was a young (early 20's) girl. Now, this is the thing, this girl was REALLY pretty. Tall, with legs all the way up to her armpits. She was wearing shorts and on her right leg was one of those splint/brace/sports injury type things. It went from her ankle all the way to her hip. Now this is the thing...what was my first thought? I wouldn't have minded palpating HER leg when she injured it  :wacko:



You know your a Paramedic when seeing garbage like this posted on the internet annoys you


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2012)

OzAmbo said:


> You know your a Paramedic when seeing garbage like this posted on the internet annoys you



This.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2012)

OzAmbo said:


> You know your a Paramedic when seeing garbage like this posted on the internet annoys you



This x2


----------



## Deuce (Jul 14, 2012)

Funny stuff


----------



## EarnMoneySleeping (Jul 14, 2012)

OzAmbo said:


> You know your a Paramedic when seeing garbage like this posted on the internet annoys you



This x3


----------



## minimunchkinx3 (Jul 17, 2012)

1) When you have used a cravat as a belt. 
2) When you have used the end of a glove as a hair tie
^^ Very useful^^
3) When you find gloves in the dryer instead of money
4) When you hear a beeping/siren type of sounds and automatically go to grab your pager
5) When you get the address of a frequent flyer and automatically start filling out all the information and narrative on the call sheet


----------



## Artst10 (Aug 3, 2012)

*You know tou're an EMT / Medic*

When you are excited to get a small first in bag for Valentines day and use it like a purse! Supplies and all!:blush:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2012)

Artst10 said:


> When you are excited to get a small first in bag for Valentines day and use it like a purse! Supplies and all!:blush:



When you read this and hope the poster is being sarcastic.


----------



## Artst10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> When you read this and hope the poster is being sarcastic.



Nope! I have a small medical bag and it holds my wallet, phone, keys, cravats, mask, gloves, and so on...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 4, 2012)

Artst10 said:


> Nope! I have a small medical bag and it holds my wallet, phone, keys, cravats, mask, gloves, and so on...



Unless you're Christian Grey, you don't need to be carrying around cravats.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 8, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> When a major factor in your decision to buy a particular vehicle is based on the fact that the back seat lays flat and you know that you may at some point need to utilize that functionality to take a nap. Making the decision based on the ability to carry more gear and/or extra uniforms etc applies as well



This was the reason I chose a hatchback over a sedan. I actually bought both sets of turnout gear and my dive equipment when I went car shopping


----------



## Artst10 (Aug 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Unless you're Christian Grey, you don't need to be carrying around cravats.



It was in the satchel bag when it was gifted to me  I could always use one as a belt


----------



## Joe (Aug 16, 2012)

minimunchkinx3 said:


> 1) When you have used a cravat as a belt.
> 2) When you have used the end of a glove as a hair tie
> ^^ Very useful^^
> 3) When you find gloves in the dryer instead of money
> ...



Ive used gloves for a dip cup cause i didn't have an empty bottle. And the glove ends work well for keeping the visor held up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, but that's disgusting. Anyone who  dips when they work with me gets one chance to spit it out, or they get to move right on to written discipline. 

Spitting tobacco juice, either into a glove or spit cup or whatever... in the station or the medic unit is disgusting.


----------



## Steffah (Aug 21, 2012)

When you see a license plate on the car in front of you that says D50 25M and nearly pee yourself laughing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2012)

Steffah said:


> When you see a license plate on the car in front of you that says D50 25M and nearly pee yourself laughing.



And this is funny why?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> And this is funny why?



D50 25g dose? Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2012)

Eh. Still wouldn't make me pee my pants laughing. 

Now, if the plate read NO NARCAN, then I'd laugh.


----------



## chillybreeze (Aug 23, 2012)

NO NARCAN............:rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Sorry, but that's disgusting. Anyone who  dips when they work with me gets one chance to spit it out, or they get to move right on to written discipline.
> 
> Spitting tobacco juice, either into a glove or spit cup or whatever... in the station or the medic unit is disgusting.



I agree chew is disgusting! So are ciggerates.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 10, 2012)

You start using disinfecting wipes on the steering wheel and radio knobs in your POV.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 15, 2012)

When you see an ambulance running L&S with a police escort, and instantly feel sorry for the poor EMT in the drivers seat.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 15, 2012)

You know when you're a medic when the "talk" with your children includes a Power Point presentation of STDs and other relevant material.  My poor son...I honestly think he's frightened to see a women nude at this point in his life :rofl:


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 16, 2012)

When you see a rig running code 3, pull WAAAY over on the side of the road and find yourself cussing, honking the horn and screaming at other drivers for not doing the same.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> When you see a rig running code 3, pull WAAAY over on the side of the road and find yourself cussing, honking the horn and screaming at other drivers for not doing the same.



You know you've been one too long when you do nearly nothing because you realize running code isn't a time saver. Similarly when you see a rig running code do something stupid your on the phone to their admin.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> You know you've been one too long when you do nearly nothing because you realize running code isn't a time saver. Similarly when you see a rig running code do something stupid YOU'RE on the phone to their admin.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2012)

When you're driving to meet a friend for breakfast and you tell them on the phone, "my ETA to your facility is 10 to 12 minutes..."


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> When you're driving to meet a friend for breakfast and you tell them on the phone, "my ETA to your facility is 10 to 12 minutes..."



Ha! I'm guilty of such things.


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 16, 2012)

Im guilty of that also and calling my house and asking for a status update!:lol:


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> You know you've been one too long when you do nearly nothing because you realize running code isn't a time saver. Similarly when you see a rig running code do something stupid your on the phone to their admin.



PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one who's scared to push that speedometer much more than 15mph over the speed-limit...

All I keep thinking is "I'm in a giant tippy-box with loose steering, less clearance and some obnoxious, nerve-wracking screamy-thing, blaring into people's heads. If anything, I'm MORE of a target than less. Meantime, I have my partner to worry about and the last thing I want is to become part of the PROBLEM instead of the solution as a collision would tie up THREE trucks minimum: one for the original patient, one to be dispatched at OUR scene plus us."

Unfortunately, in Alabama, there's no code 2. You're either full-on code 3 or you've got the master switched OFF.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one who's scared to push that speedometer much more than 15mph over the speed-limit...
> 
> All I keep thinking is "I'm in a giant tippy-box with loose steering, less clearance and some obnoxious, nerve-wracking screamy-thing, blaring into people's heads. If anything, I'm MORE of a target than less. Meantime, I have my partner to worry about and the last thing I want is to become part of the PROBLEM instead of the solution as a collision would tie up THREE trucks minimum: one for the original patient, one to be dispatched at OUR scene plus us."
> 
> Unfortunately, in Alabama, there's no code 2. You're either full-on code 3 or you've got the master switched OFF.



The max I will ever go over the speed limit is 10 mph (company policy). The ambulances we have are the same length and width as my truck so I find it pretty easy driving. It's just alot more top heavy. 

I used to be a balls to the wall when going code. Now not so much. My partner says I drive code 3 like a grandma. 

We have code 3 (lights and siren) and code 2 (normal driving).


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 16, 2012)

According to some people on my squad, anytime we are going to a call or to the hospital that lights and sirens are always used. -_- I'd rather not be at risk of getting in an accident if we are taking a geriatric patient who "feels weak". I keep telling them that if they would just look at the new textbooks or take a CEVO/EVOC class (most of them are paid for by the state), they are saying that lights and sirens are not always necessary. It's another one of their unwritten SOPs


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> . My partner says I drive code 3 like a grandma.



just this alone would make you a good partner


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> just this alone would make you a good partner



Seriously.

I work with one guy who claims he can be anywhere in Boston inside of 11 minutes. I'm not going to say it's terrifying to ride with him and he does come close to stopping at redlights but I certainly do not like his driving. He insists on transporting everyone priority as well, which I find to be both dangerous and downright annoying. 

I also have to attend every call working with him since he "doesn't trust my directional ability" which may be a fair point but I am pretty damn good at finding the giant hospitals even without the GPS.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 17, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> According to some people on my squad, anytime we are going to a call or to the hospital that lights and sirens are always used. -_- I'd rather not be at risk of getting in an accident if we are taking a geriatric patient who "feels weak". I keep telling them that if they would just look at the new textbooks or take a CEVO/EVOC class (most of them are paid for by the state), they are saying that lights and sirens are not always necessary. It's another one of their unwritten SOPs



It's also a sign they are not confident in their assessment and or treatment abilities..... USually both.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2012)

When you can tell if it's the police, an AMR van, an AMR box, or Fire going by your house based only on the sound of the siren.

I live on the main road to one of the two Level IIs in town, it has gotten old already having trucks clear calls at the hospital and head back downtown for a call.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I work with one guy who claims he can be anywhere in Boston inside of 11 minutes. I'm not going to say it's terrifying to ride with him and he does come close to stopping at redlights but I certainly do not like his driving. He insists on transporting everyone priority as well, which I find to be both dangerous and downright annoying.
> 
> I also have to attend every call working with him since he "doesn't trust my directional ability" which may be a fair point but I am pretty damn good at finding the giant hospitals even without the GPS.



The nice thing about being a medic in an medic/emt system is my partner drives they way I ask.  Crappy driving is only trumped by crappy patient care in things that I cannot tolerate.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 20, 2012)

Flightorbust said:


> When your friends call you before they call 911


That sounds about right my neighbors know I am an EMT and they always say they will call me if they have any problems.


----------



## medservguru88 (Sep 23, 2012)

When you yourself need an ambulance and by the time they arrive you hand them a full pt assessment and narrative


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 23, 2012)

medservguru88 said:


> When you yourself need an ambulance and by the time they arrive you hand them a full pt assessment and narrative



Or there is No way in hell you will ever be in the back as a pt if you have any say in the matter.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2012)

When you hope that no one notices the large BLS/02 bag and three "essentials" packs sitting in your car. I swear I'm only moving them to a different facility and they'll be gone in a day!


----------



## codethree (Sep 30, 2012)

for sure!


----------



## codethree (Sep 30, 2012)

This happens to me all the time! Everyone asks "what are you listening for" All I can think is.. dont you hear the sirens?


----------



## codethree (Sep 30, 2012)

you know your a EMT/ Paramedic when you hear a siren and jump up to see whats going on


----------



## Martyn (Sep 30, 2012)

codethree said:


> you know your a EMT/ Paramedic when you hear a siren and jump up to see whats going on


 
Or you switch your scanner on (theres an APP for that)...


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 30, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Or you switch your scanner on (theres an APP for that)...



this


----------



## Jambi (Sep 30, 2012)

codethree said:


> you know your a EMT/ Paramedic when you hear a siren and jump up to see whats going on



Or...you know you're new when you... LOL I tease, that is all.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 30, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with joking around I am an newbie and I catch crap from everyone lol it just is part of the game.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 1, 2012)

When you park your POV, you try to depress an emergency brake that isn't there, shift into park via a steering column shifter that isn't there, and turn off a battery switch that isn't there.


----------



## 74restore (Oct 1, 2012)

When you've slowly proceeded through a red light in your POV at night by accident.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 1, 2012)

74restore said:


> When you've slowly proceeded through a red light in your POV at night by accident.



Done that before!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

When you use all kinds of medical/latin abbreviations in texts to your friends


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 1, 2012)

I catch my self doing that from time to time!  lol


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2012)

In reference to above, when you no longer use w/ but rather č and everyone thinks your nuts. Along with š. those are supposed to be straight lines...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2012)

Although, anyone who uses "status post" in a non medical way should be shot.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Although, anyone who uses "status post" in a non medical way should be shot.



Twice.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Twice.



c 2x shots to head prn, s abd shots.


----------



## Imacho (Oct 5, 2012)

...... when a 5150 pt goes awol in the ED and the entire security team rushes in, and you just sit out side the ED and continue to reassemble the gurney.


----------



## untico (Oct 5, 2012)

when they've ran your butt day and night, you're dead tired and its like 3am and you find yourself having a conversation with said 5150 before they went awol  :wacko:


----------



## truetiger (Oct 5, 2012)

When you hear sirens and don't care whats going on....


----------



## Tigger (Oct 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> c 2x shots to head prn, s abd shots.



Well played sir.


----------



## ReefMedic (Oct 13, 2012)

First thing you do when meeting someone new is examining their arms for the best IV access points.


----------



## mediKate (Oct 13, 2012)

This is silly.  I knew I was an EMT when I passed the provincial exams and started working.     
However, my FAMILY notices (and laughs about) the fact that I am an EMT when I:

-Say "10-4" after being given my total at a drive through
-Accidentally write "EMT" after my signature half the time, when I have to sign something
-Always find myself reaching for my pen, writing pad, shears, or penlight even when in off-duty clothes
-Cannot function on a gas tank that is less than 1/2 full
-Injure myself and am too embarassed to go in to the ER, because I know buddies will be there, and will laugh at me for being an idiot 
-Feel strangely unprotected and exposed when not wearing steel toes
-Stop at a red light, make sure it is safe, and then proceed slowly through the intersection
-Jump when I am off duty and hear tones go off, even when it is just someone's cell phone
-Am the only one not allowed to talk about work at the dinner table or when friends are over
-Sleep for 20 hours straight and still feel tired
-Drive through town and find myself thinking "Ran a code there"  "picked up an ETOH here"  "Cut a guy out of a car in that ditch"


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 14, 2012)

My husband laughed when I read these to him!  He said well I guess you are an EMT!!!  Ive done most of these things time and time again!  lol


----------



## phxemt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hilarious :rofl:
I have a cat named train wreck but I'm only an aspiring EMT lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 18, 2012)

Mentally envision sedating everyone who annoys you with Versed and/or Haldol...


----------



## Ace 227 (Oct 18, 2012)

mediKate said:


> -Always find myself reaching for my pen, writing pad, shears, or penlight even when in off-duty clothes



This one for truth.



mediKate said:


> Stop at a red light, make sure it is safe, and then proceed slowly through the intersection



And this one because I actually laughed out loud. hahaha


----------



## Steffah (Oct 28, 2012)

mediKate said:


> -Say "10-4" after being given my total at a drive through


That is beautiful :rofl:


----------



## errey (Oct 29, 2012)

mediKate said:


> -Cannot function on a gas tank that is less than 1/2 full
> 
> 
> 
> haha i agree, i feel i start to panic


----------



## Martyn (Nov 5, 2012)

mediKate said:


> -Drive through town and find myself thinking "Ran a code there" "picked up an ETOH here" "Cut a guy out of a car in that ditch"


 
Find myself doing that all the time, annoys my wife


----------



## Jkenney (Dec 2, 2012)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Your probably not an emt/pm If you want this, because emt/pm know that's not really what happens with  lights and sirens...



I completely agree. I am a NH EMT-B and don't get me wrong I love driving lights but if I can I choose not to. Working in a rural 911 system you have certain circumstances but my personal opinion you have a better chance of going home when the adrenaline isn't running.


----------



## SFox3325 (Dec 22, 2012)

-Always find myself reaching for my pen, writing pad, shears, or penlight even when in off-duty clothes - Do this one all the time lol

-Stop at a red light, make sure it is safe, and then proceed slowly through the intersection - Did this in front of a police officer, she pulled me over, and just said, "Steve, your in YOUR car today." Then drove off.

-Jump when I am off duty and hear tones go off, even when it is just someone's cell phone - Yep, Thanks Karl.

-Am the only one not allowed to talk about work at the dinner table or when friends are over - True.


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 2, 2013)

You see an EKG electrode backing on the floor of the restaurant you work at for your "second job" and automatically think you somehow dragged it in from work and start going through your work pants, that are completely different pants, all the while ignoring the person sitting at the table next to the electrode backing that is wearing scrubs...


Also, when you use Cavi-wipes to wipe down the plastic covered ER beds you sleep on while on shift after your coworkers from the previous shift leave...


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you get family or friends asking for your advice?  

"Yeah, I've got this funny rash...?"

"Yep, I have no idea.  Not my specialty."


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2013)

I just said "copy that" to my husband when he told me he was leaving for work. 

I have got to go to bed


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jan 8, 2013)

You get out of your POV and leave it running. :huh:


----------



## highglyder (Jan 8, 2013)

When your personalised license plates reads GCS 3.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2013)

when you go on vacation, meet someone with an albuterol inhailer and beg that they don't have an attack


----------



## Bullets (Jan 9, 2013)

you call your dispatcher at one place the name of the dispatcher at another job


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 10, 2013)

You run a red light on the way home from work in the morning, because you ran so many calls the during the night you forgot you needed to stop!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 10, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> You run a red light on the way home from work in the morning, because you ran so many calls the during the night you forgot you needed to stop!



I hope you properly cleared the intersection


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 10, 2013)

Did a slow rolling stop, looked both ways, and rolled right through, just like in a real ambulance!

Didn't flash my brights, honk the horn, or toggle my interior reading lights, so technically I guess I was code 2? Who knows...there is a lot of gray in the Texas Traffic Code...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 10, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Did a slow rolling stop, looked both ways, and rolled right through, just like in a real ambulance!
> 
> Didn't flash my brights, honk the horn, or toggle my interior reading lights, so technically I guess I was code 2? Who knows...there is a lot of gray in the Texas Traffic Code...



I just got pulled the other day for blowing a stop sign in my car.  I slowed, I looked. This is exactly what I was thinking when the cop asked what the reason was I blew the stop, but I just said "I'm not making excuses, I wAsnt paying enough attention." And he let me off with a warning. 

Phew.


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 12, 2013)

*waiting for the light to change*



WTEngel said:


> You run a red light on the way home from work in the morning, because you ran so many calls the during the night you forgot you needed to stop!



Its even worse when you sit at the stop sign in front of work for 10 min's waiting for the *****mn thing to turn green, and then worry the cops will pull you over if you run the "redlight"

That's tired,  been there done that,,, 2.5 years of MEDIC class


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 12, 2013)

*huh*



Imacho said:


> ...... when a 5150 pt goes awol in the ED and the entire security team rushes in, and you just sit out side the ED and continue to reassemble the gurney.



5150????  crazy, or ETOH pt?


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 12, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> When you park your POV, you try to depress an emergency brake that isn't there, shift into park via a steering column shifter that isn't there, and turn off a battery switch that isn't there.



totaly been there..


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 12, 2013)

OIFXGunner said:


> More like when you look at the AED in the mall and move quickly in the other direction.
> 
> Anyone else ever ran the monitor in automatic mode during a code and thought to yourself "No kidding!" when it starts squawking "Perform CPR!" ?



that leads creedance to "theres an app for that"


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 12, 2013)

johnrsemt said:


> When you are asleep in the back of the truck; and the shift changes; your out going partner tells your incoming partner where you are.
> You wake up and go to the bathroom and when you come back out you watch your truck and partner drive away to go post.
> 
> When you go tell dispatch to bring your truck back because they forgot something; and they look at you and ask why.
> ...


\


Tell dispatch that your partner is not a super medic...... They CANNOT drive and do pt care...


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

.......when you have a bladder of a camel.


----------



## Scruit (Oct 14, 2013)

When you go to put your car into drive and rip off the turn signal stalk.

Friend of mine did that to his wife's sedan because he thought he was in his truck.


----------



## Rettsani (Oct 16, 2013)

- when you will be  awakened by your partner on scene after a run with sirens.....

I've learned never fall asleep on station in our ambulance. :unsure:


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Nov 11, 2013)

When you read a technically termed med journal and you know what a myocardial infarction is. True story.


----------



## Giobobo1 (Nov 17, 2013)

feel on people's veins


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Aug 23, 2015)

dstevens58 said:


> You know when you're an EMT/Paramedic, when you secretly wish you had a siren/light bar on your private car to clear traffic.


AMEN thank you. i actually turn my headlights on and off that is my strobe light hahaha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 23, 2015)

When you feel like you're doing the wrong thing when you drive in the right lane.


----------



## squirrel15 (Aug 23, 2015)

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> AMEN thank you. i actually turn my headlights on and off that is my strobe light hahaha


Yeah don't do that...


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Aug 24, 2015)

ok. squirrel15 where do you work?


----------



## squirrel15 (Aug 24, 2015)

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> ok. squirrel15 where do you work?


CA Bay Area


----------



## MicahW (Sep 15, 2015)

When your girlfriend asks how your day went and she is half way to becoming an EMR by the end of the conversation.


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Sep 16, 2015)

what if he fell and injured spinal cord and has no pulse?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 16, 2015)

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> what if he fell and injured spinal cord and has no pulse?




I'm a little (a lot) confused as to with this statement references.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm a little (a lot) confused as to with this statement references.



I meant "what"....not "with".


----------



## Jondruby (Sep 18, 2015)

When you can go from a dead sleep to driving top speed to your next call in under 5 min.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Oct 28, 2015)

When you start planning to get fuel when the gauge hits three quarters (regardless of whether you are at work or not)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2015)

When you're in a restaurant where the fryolator alarm sounds like a pager and you freak out for a moment.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

When you don't pull up too closely behind someone at a light so that you can get around them.


----------



## Jondruby (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## LiveForTheTones (Apr 30, 2016)

johnrsemt said:


> when your family won't watch TV with you because you say everything that is wrong with shows



Did this watching a show. It involved an MCI -- train crash -- and during triage, the medics had time to sit over a pt and talk about their feelings of drama in their personal life.
I was sitting there like, "That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2016)

When you try to punch the ER door code into your home garage door keypad. 

(And every ER is something simple like 911*)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

When you sit down on your throne to handle some business and tones go off right as you get situated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> When you try to punch the ER door code into your home garage door keypad.
> 
> (And every ER is something simple like 911*)


Only 1 of our ERs is like that. The rest are more numbers. I hate our burn center's keypad. It's electric with digital numbers that change location everytime you turn they keypad on


----------



## johnrsemt (May 7, 2016)

When you are in the Out pt unit at a local hospital for testing; and the fire alarm goes off, and they announce over the PA, and by yelling that everyone in the unit needs to evacuate.  
I just kept sitting there, reading;  everyone left,  came back after FD cleared the unit,   I was still in the corner reading:   I had looked and sniffed didn't see or smell anything, and ignored it.
The manager almost sh**ed herself when they walked back in and saw me sitting there.
I got in next.

Hospital that I did clinicals in was county hospital, and the only time we evacuated was if we had flames that we couldn't handle with extinguishers (OR during intubations, had a fire,  another medic student and I put it out).   Fire alarms who cared


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

When you're at work on a unit, and you're worried your 5 year old will get your take home radio, clip the mic, and belt out "daaaddy??..."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2016)

When you back your POV into the garage at home and start looking for the radio mic to mark in quarters.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, or the blasted reaching for the gear shift in your car like it's the ambulance


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, or the blasted reaching for the gear shift in your car like it's the ambulance



Or the transmission lock switch. Or resetting the mileage all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, or the blasted reaching for the gear shift in your car like it's the ambulance


That's just a problem for anyone who drives a truck.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

Lol, touché. I do love my Tacoma


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 13, 2016)

My 05 Dakota gear shift lever is in roughly the same spot as our 2012 E450 chassis Mod 

I do however back my pickup in everywhere I can, but I actually blame the Army for that haha 

Though I never set the parking brake 100% of the time on my truck like i do now until I started driving an ambulance


----------



## Specialized (Sep 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, or the blasted reaching for the gear shift in your car like it's the ambulance



This! And also hitting the brakes harder than you need to in your POV. I notice I do this in my Civic after driving the box all night.


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2016)

When your medic wakes up on the opposite side of the city and notices that you have made 7 post moves  in 2 hours and he cant remember any of them!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2016)

You take every meal "to go, just in case"


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> You take every meal "to go, just in case"


...and devour every meal---even off duty---as if it's your last.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> ...and devour every meal---even off duty---as if it's your last.



I get funny looks when we have dinner at the station because of how fast I eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I get funny looks when we have dinner at _*home*_ because of how fast I eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

That too but coming from a busy system to a slow-ish system they wonder why you rush through your meals when you average 4-5 calls/24 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

When your six year old is yelling at your 9 year old and all you can hear, see, or think is how engorged her jugular vein looks when she's yelling at the top of her lungs; this just happened...


----------

